# Banding Cats?



## SarahFair

A younger male cat has showed up at my house. Hes super friendly and has been hanging around for months. 
The SO is not a fan because of "spraying". So far I have not seen or smelt his spray. 

Judging by his body size and his testicular size Id say hes about a year old. I dont mind taking him up to the Tractor Supply to get a $25 rabies shot but all the vets around here want to charge BIG BUCKS because in order for something to come into their clinic they need all the shots under the sun.

This will just be a "barn cat" so I dont really want to dump a bunch of money into him for him to just leave one day..


He jumped up in my lap today and turned on his tummy wanting a run. A thought popped into my head. I noticed I can pull his manhood far enough away to put a band around both of them.
I have done this to goats and have never had a problem.


I came inside to google and a lot of people think its just so cruel to do it to anything living and criminal charges should be filed against people who band any kind of animal 
But Ive read people who have had great success with it.



Anyone here tried it??


----------



## redtailgal

Yup, people have tried it.

I've held two cats while doc Euth'd them after they were banded.  Pinned a couple down for treatment of gangrene.

One major difference between cats and goat is that flexibility.  They can EASILY reach that area.  And they have a rough tongue and sharp teeth.

The cats the we had to euth had tried to chew the band off, and one had managed to chew his penis off, the other chewed thru the band, chewed his balls off and the wound got infected really really bad.

I dont recommend it.

SPring for a vet to do it properly.


----------



## that's*satyrical

I'm sure there has got to be a low cost spay/neuter on wheels somewhere near your area. Maybe call & ask the local humane society. I know around here there is a program called spay georgia & you send them money to purchase a low cost spay/neuter certificate which they then mail you & several vets will accept the certificate as payment. They give you a list so you know who does.  Also some vets will not make you pay an office visit/exam if you just go in for vaccines. The one I use most vaccines are $10 and they will let you just pop in & out for vaccines without all the extra fees. I would imagine the vet doing the spay/neuter if they required vaccines it would only be for the more contagious diseases for the protection of the other animals in the clinic.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Not that I would recommend it, but growing up, my Uncle Bill was the resident male cat fixer.  Much like with a pig, he would do it real quick.  \

Call your Extention service if you have one or perhaps animal rescue groups or shelters.  It took us a while, we finally found out that in the month of September in our County, there are a few vets who offer a spay / neuter program for farm cats.  We had Frank and Fran done last year.  They charged us $25 for Frank and $35 for Fran.  An extra $10 to give them rabies shots.  But, you take them there, they do the surgery, they put your cat back in it's carrier and as soon as it is awake it goes home with you.  I was ok with that.  I accept the responsiblity of caring for them.  They did great.

I, like you have a hard time spending $600 (this is what our regular dog / cat vet wanted to spay / neuter Frank and Fran), knowing that they are barn cats and could get killed by a Coyotte or Dog or get out on the road and get hit.  Knock on wood, they are a little over 1 years old and jack is over 2 years old.


----------



## redtailgal

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I, like you have a hard time spending $600 (this is what our regular dog / cat vet wanted to spay / neuter Frank and Fran), knowing that they are barn cats and could get killed by a Coyotte or Dog or get out on the road and get hit.  Knock on wood, they are a little over 1 years old and jack is over 2 years old.


WHAT?!!!  600$.........Geez Louise.  

That just makes me mad.  Spay/neuter is  THE most effective way to prevent all the unwanted, homeless, abandoned etc critters out there.  Spay/neuter, along with the Rabies vaccine need to be *THE* most affordable service a vet performs.  Those vets that truly care about animals ought to be offering that at cost.....at COST.  I've seen the records of my vet.......he makes enough money on other services that he can and DOES perform spay/neuters extremely cheap, and has done them free of charge to low income families and or homeless pet owners. 

oooh, that makes me mad.  600$ to spay/neuter two animals.  UNreal.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, like you have a hard time spending $600 (this is what our regular dog / cat vet wanted to spay / neuter Frank and Fran), knowing that they are barn cats and could get killed by a Coyotte or Dog or get out on the road and get hit.  Knock on wood, they are a little over 1 years old and jack is over 2 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!!!  600$.........Geez Louise.
> 
> That just makes me mad.  Spay/neuter is  THE most effective way to prevent all the unwanted, homeless, abandoned etc critters out there.  Spay/neuter, along with the Rabies vaccine need to be *THE* most affordable service a vet performs.  Those vets that truly care about animals ought to be offering that at cost.....at COST.  I've seen the records of my vet.......he makes enough money on other services that he can and DOES perform spay/neuters extremely cheap, and has done them free of charge to low income families and or homeless pet owners.
> 
> oooh, that makes me mad.  600$ to spay/neuter two animals.  UNreal.
Click to expand...

I totally agree.  We were so glad to find out about the Farm Cat program.


----------



## BrownSheep

600 wow. At most our vet charges 50 apiece most of the time it is  just thirty


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> 600 wow. At most our vet charges 50 apiece most of the time it is  just thirty


Yeah, I know.  Our regular vet wanted to give them a bunch of shots and do blood work and monitoring during the surgery, included overnight for boy and two overnights for the girl.  It gets excessive.


----------



## that's*satyrical

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 wow. At most our vet charges 50 apiece most of the time it is  just thirty
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know.  Our regular vet wanted to give them a bunch of shots and do blood work and monitoring during the surgery, included overnight for boy and two overnights for the girl.  It gets excessive.
Click to expand...

Yeah & then when you opt out of all that they make you feel like a heel.


----------



## SarahFair

That is the way the vet runs around here. Just for my dogs shots they wanted over $350 per dog! 
New patient fee, check up fee, shot fee, and who knows what else they were charging for.


Being a new patient, shouldnt that mean I get a discount for choosing you?!?




Anyways..
Wont lie. I just flirted with banding the cat.
I held the band right between the peni and the testies but every time it got time to release the peni would poke out.
....didnt want that to be a permanent problem so I said forget it.


----------



## redtailgal

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 wow. At most our vet charges 50 apiece most of the time it is  just thirty
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know.  Our regular vet wanted to give them a bunch of shots and do blood work and monitoring during the surgery, included overnight for boy and two overnights for the girl.  It gets excessive.
Click to expand...

My vet has those options for those that choose to use them, heart monitoring, intensive care afterwards, breathing tube etc etc etc.

But he'll also do neutering when he goes on a farm call, while he is at the farm.  We've made surgical tables from bales of hay, and done it out in the sunshine.  Catch the cat, give him a lil shot of "happy juice", in 15 minutes he is out, do the surgery.......done deal. 10 bucks. Of course, its a little more involved with females.

A couple years ago, I assisted him with a neuter-a-thon.  One farm had 15 young tom cats.  They were all caught, locked up in a feed room.  I'd catch one, he'd stick it while I was catching another, when it was out he cut it........while I was carrying him another knocked out tom. Assembly line neutering.  We finished up the last one just as the first one was waking up.  The whole thing cost the owner about 75$.....group discount lol.

We also gelded two horses that day.  Not a good day to be a male on the farm.  

All the critters did great, and were less stressful by staying home for the whole procedure.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Our vet charges 115.00 for neuter, 135.00 for spay.

Thank goodness we have a local clinic once a month that does it for 40 and 45 plus $10.00 for the mandatory rabies.

It's still hard to put 50.00 into a barn cat that may disapear in a day or two. 

Good luck with your little freeloader.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

wow  I found a local clinc where cats are $10 male or female. I wouldn't pay more than that for a barn cat.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Around here ANY vet will do a rabies shot for $10 bucks. You can get a 7-in-1 cat vaccine for about 6 bucks from the feed store, and you can go to a low cost neuter clinic and have him neutered for about $25 bucks.




Barn cat or not this is the MINIMUM amount of investment I would put into any animal that I decided to keep under my care.*


----------

